# Feliz día de la Independencia para todos los Argentinos!!!!



## Artrella

Hoy 9 de Julio se conmemora en Argentina la Declaración de la Independencia.
El 9 de Julio de 1816, en el Congreso de Tucumán se declaró la Independencia de nuestro país.
Saludos a todos los Argentinos del Mundo!


----------



## Rayines

> Hoy 9 de Julio se conmemora en Argentina la Declaración de la Independencia.
> El 9 de Julio de 1816, en el Congreso de Tucumán se declaró la Independencia de nuestro país.
> Saludos a todos los Argentinos del Mundo!


*Gracias Artis!*
*Y POR MUCHOS AÑOS MÁS !!!*


----------



## araceli

¡VAMOS TODAVÍA!


----------



## Mita

*¡¡¡Saludos a todos los argentinos desde el otro lado de la cordillera!!! *​


----------



## mjscott

¡Libertad!​

¡LIBERTAD!​
¡LIBERTAD!​
¡SALUDOS Y FELICITACIONES A TODOS DEL RÍO DE LA PLATA....​

....DESDE JUJUY HASTA LA TIERRA DEL FUEGO!​


----------



## ovejanegra

*¡Feliz día de la Independencia, Argentina!*


----------



## totor

a ver si los españoles se enojan y nos quitan el saludo, ahora que tan bien andamos con ellos  .


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

totor said:


> a ver si los españoles se enojan y nos quitan el saludo, ahora que tan bien andamos con ellos  .


 
*Para nada: con solidaridad, simpatía y cariño, os deseo a todos un buen día festivo.*

*Eso sí: lo mejor sería que no andásemos celebrando ni independencias ni reunificaciones ni nada de estas cosas y que todo el mundo fuese de todos... *

*¡Que ganas de pisar vuestra tierra!*

*Un abrazo desde Cataluña,*

*TPS*​


----------



## josepbadalona

totor said:


> a ver si los españoles se enojan y nos quitan el saludo, ahora que tan bien andamos con ellos  .


 
No te preocupes, si los españoles te quitan el saludo, te quedará el de los franceses.... 
*Feliz día*​(con unas horas de retraso)


----------



## totor

gracias un poco atrasadas (estuve ausente sin aviso) a montse y a paquita. me han sacado un peso de encima.

por lo menos sé que, si hay guerra, ustedes estarán a mi lado.

*¡besotes y bisous para ambas dos! *​


----------

